# Email alerts to site visitors when page updated



## reelyjiggy (Dec 20, 2004)

Is there such a program that I can use with my website where people register with me and then when I update my website or a certain section of my website, they will get an automatic email sent to them to let them know?

I am sure it exists but after searchin google and other sites, I can't come up with anything. When I search "email alerts" I just get things that alert me when I get emails and similar.

Any suggestion on what such a program would be called and where I can search for it?
Thanks.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

www.hotscripts.com is your friend. I am sure you can find a suitable solution here, such scripts definately do exist...I have seen them used numerous times.


----------



## reelyjiggy (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks very much, I will check it out!


----------

